# Trade Terry?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This should open up some debate. Could Atlanta be giving thought to trading Terry? Never! You might say! 

Well nbadraftreport is begging to differ! 

http://nbadraftreport.com/

Scroll down and you will see where they said a Terry to San Antonio might not be out of the question!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting, but does that mean they will give up Parker, as it says they are / would be looking for a pass first PG in return, and Parker is more pass then shoot at this point in his career... more so then Terry, that is for sure.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> This should open up some debate. Could Atlanta be giving thought to trading Terry? Never! You might say!
> 
> Well nbadraftreport is begging to differ!
> ...


Dude...I think that you are too condifent with this nbadraft.report.com

I'm sure that they make up most of the stuff...I doubt that have any real insiders.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Trade Terry?*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude...I think that you are too condifent with this nbadraft.report.com
> ...


Your opinion. But you have no proof for our claims. This site has been running since 1996. As long as your sure!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What a joke, it would take Parker and their Euro rook SG and a 1st rounder or two. I doubt they would want to give up all that, Jason Terry is the heart and soul for the Atlanta Hawks and is the only one on the team who will make the big play in crunch time.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

I didn't know the Spurs had a
pass firt PG.There's don't average
more than 4APG(Parker)

Shouldn't a "pass first"pg average
more than a lousy 4APG?Most 
PG's get that at halftime.Tony
Parker is overrated anyway
and his talents are limited.

Oh shoot!that's John Thompson.lol

That dude had Alan Henderson
starting over Shareef a while
back.Now I know not to take
it seriousally=)


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tony_parker/index.html?nav=page

5.5APG is a pass first PG?Why isn;t
he averaging atleast 8-10APG?Sorry
the dude isn't talented enough.

Trade Terry for a 13PPG 5APG player.lol

Sounds like a trade that would come
from a New Yorker.That would give
it little credit.

If anybody needs to be traded it's
Shareef.20/7 that he is giving is
simply not enough.He should be
producing 26PPG 11RPG 3APG and
actually helping fill the arena and
he doesn't do any of that...yet is
a top paid player in the league.

He can't even draw any fans to
the arena.


----------



## JohnD.Thompson (Nov 16, 2002)

Hotlantadude198, 

Your going man. I never had Alan Henderson starting over Shareef. Where in the heck did you see that? I think you got me confused with the coach from Georgetown. I'm not him. I'm a professional draft scouting director and reporter. The Coach is a good guy and I've met him a few times, but please don't confuse us, I'm John D. Thompson. Like the great reporter out of Pilly, Steven A. Smith. He's not the player, Steve Smith. 


To the other person that claims I don't have inside info, man where have you been? I've an actual reporter and scout. I minored in journalism. I've been in the business for years and there isn't one draft site on the net that ACTUALLY goes to all of the draft camps, Juco tournaments, and high school tournaments, besides my company the nbadraftreport and Chris Monter's company, monterdraftnews.com. No other draft site. Not nbadraft.net or anyone else is found at the camps or tournaments. I'm not a high school recruiting guy, so I don't go to that many high school events, but I do go to a lot of junior college stuff and ALL of the draft camps for sure. I get actual media passes like anyone at ESPN or FoxSports does. I am the real deal. I've been around longer than all of these fan draft and fan basketball sites and am still one of the only ones your going to find actually attending events all across the country. My site is a pay premium company with customers from all over the world, the NBA, college, and so on. IF your new to the net, welcome. If your just now hearing about me and my company, well I hope you like it, if not, no biggy, but don't ever confuse me with some fan site or some make up artist. Thanks and no hard feelings. It's only b-ball. 

NOW, as to the deal (if you want to call it that), San Antonio is just one team that has called Atlanta about Terry. It's no secret the Hawks are in dire need of a pass-first point guard or at least a point guard willing to run the offense without shooting 10 seconds into the thing. Terry is a good player, but acts too much like a two guard. Many teams have called about him, but the Hawks only want in return a young point guard that can shoot and/or an experienced pass first type of point guard. Tony Parker isn't a super passer, but not a bad one either and I could see that deal happening (with more added to it), but I'm hearing more along the lines of Craig Claxton and a future draft pick for Terry or something closer to that. The Spurs think they can get a shooter in there and run Steve Smith as a point guard at times, too. Not at times, thus they'd have to keep one point guard around for the other minutes. If the Spurs don't get Terry, they have talked to Orlando about Darrell Armstrong before. It was last year, but it seems they are wanting a defensive point guard that can shoot and score. What they can give up for Armstrong, I'm not sure, but watch for them to start talks up in December, January, and Feb and those talks be about a scoring/defensive point guard type like Terry, Armstrong, Cassell, or even Nick Van Exel or someoen else in that type of mindset. 

Finally, to those NEWER fans of the NBA, something you must learn. Virtually all players are on the trading blocks, even some superstars. Each day, I can guarentee you that over 10 names of players have been talked about between GM's in terms of trading. In January and February, that number gets in the 50's and more. What is actually reported is generally only 10 percent of what is being talked about. Unless that player is Shaq, McGrady, Carter, Jordan, Duncan, and players like them, your going to see them on the trading blocks one way or the other. Maybe not openly or maybe not to the point where they'll go for anything, but teams are always looking to improve and since talking about trading between teams isn't ACTUALLY trading, teams will talk between each other. Sometimes, we in the media get lucky and come across some of it or dig deep enough. The smae thign goes for the draft, I hear is all of the time, "no way MY TEAM is looking for someone at that position, they have this person." Then, the next day, they trade away the person this fan thought woudl never be traded. No one is totally safe from being traded or drafted over (meaning, someone of the same position and similar or better talent drafted on same team). 

What's great is that we all can speculate even more as to what can happen when some real info gets passed along on once in a while


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnD.Thompson</b>!
> Hotlantadude198,
> 
> Your going man. I never had Alan Henderson starting over Shareef. Where in the heck did you see that? I think you got me confused with the coach from Georgetown. I'm not him. I'm a professional draft scouting director and reporter. The Coach is a good guy and I've met him a few times, but please don't confuse us, I'm John D. Thompson. Like the great reporter out of Pilly, Steven A. Smith. He's not the player, Steve Smith.
> ...


Very nice post!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Good post? Uh, no. He's saying Atlanta is looking in to trading Jason Terry for Claxton and picks.

1. Claxton couldn't beat out Eric Snow for the starting job
2. The draft picks will be below #25, which is where the scrubs get picked.

Atlanta won't trade JT, unless they get someone of his calibur (all star) back, or unless they get some expiring contracts to get us out of salary cap hell.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Nice post my edit .I've heard alot
about this "reporter"

John how much longer do you
think Steve Smith is going to
play?What about Eman Ginobili?
Isn't he their starting SG of the
future?

What happens when Smith retires
in about a year?A Smith /Terry 
backcourt would get killed on 
defense.Smith is too slow to play
defense and Terry can't defend
SG's...Smith is also likely to play
less later on in the year due to
his bad knees.

Your views are flawed.Or do you
just not factor any of this and
just spew out trades?

" but I'm hearing more along the lines of Craig Claxton and a future draft pick for Terry or something"

Speedy Claxton????lol A pass first
PG?They can ban me or whatever...
but that is the dumbest thing I have
heard in a while....A lotto pick and 
20PPG 8APG PG for a bench player
like Claxton?lol you have no damn
clue what you are talking about.

Speedy Claxton is not even a NBA
player to be honest.He's a scrub.

I'd be willing to bet 100 bucks this
doesn't happen.

Edited by Shadows- keep it clean 

" Armstrong, Cassell, or even Nick Van Exel or someoen else in that type of mindset. "

LOl I have to question your knowledge of the game of basketball.Cassell?U mean the guy that failed to get the
Bucks to the playoffs?The guy who
saw his scoring average go up to 20PPG and his assist have went down to a mere 6APG from 8APG..That pass first PG?

For such a great reporter your Edit- Critisize his views if you disagree not spelling (ever read mine lol) 

I've heard alot about you.There was a time when you had Henderson starting at PF over Shareef and Reef
starting at SF.Your sources were so
sure that was going to happen and
you were wrong.Which u always seem
to be....As far as the Hawks go anyway.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Speedy Claxton?lol that shows
your creditbility right there.

You mention ESPN....Oh you mean
the guys that said we would trade
Terry for Spree and it didn't happen?

Wasn't Dickau supposed to be that
pass first PG?Isn't that supposed
to be the reason we drafted him?
(sarcasm)

Edited by Shadows 

Media's trades usally don't happen
anyway.

Remember the Mutombo for Glen
Rice/Camby trade a few years
ago?

The trade we did make with Kukoc
and Robinson I'd be willing to bet
no media reporters would have
guessed we would have got Big
Dog for Kukoc.

The media reporters are nothing
but a bunch of yankees that think
they know it all and they are usally
incorrect.

I told everybody Dickau wouldn't
start at PG this year and I'm telling
you we will not trade Terry for a 
piece of junk player like Craig"I
got no talent"Claxton.

We could trade Terry,but not for
a piece of junk like the no talented
Claxton.

When you talk about Terry you better
offer back a player with legit talent.

Edited by Shadows 

Besides,Eman Ginobili is the Spurs
starting SG.

I laugh at how people consider a
a 19\PPG 7.6APG PG trade fodder
for bench players.Anybody that would
actually believe this is a complete
joke.

Heck Speedy Claxton is a undersized
SG himself if anything.


----------



## JohnD.Thompson (Nov 16, 2002)

You two so-called fans are really funny. Do you complain about everything? For one, I'm from Iowa, not a yankee. Whatever that is suppose to mean anyays. Secondly, how does my site suck, if you haven't been to it? My site isn't even up fully at this current time. Thirdly, you obviously don't know the inside NBA, otherwise you would stop your 5 year old child complaining. NBA teams talk trade and I report what happens when I get info. If you don't like it, don't read it, but to complain shows your ignorance. Anyone that complains about trade rumors are plain stupid and have too much time on their hands. Anything can happen in the NBA and if you haven't figured that out, you must be new to basketball. 

Finally, if your trying to discredit me, have fun. I know I'm the one on press row and in the locker rooms and talking to the players, coaches, and families, while your wanna-be asses are sitting around pulling your porks watching MTV and ESPN. I'm not Andy Katz and ignore morons, I've been known for years to fight back when the clueless decide to get on the net and claim to be more than they are. I HATE PEOPLE THAT THINK BECAUSE THEY HAVE A KEYBOARD AND A MONITOR AND ARE ABLE TO TURN ON THE COMPUTER AND TV, they are experts. Maybe you people should learn to talk and how to discuss something without being negative and then maybe you'll learn to get out of special ed one day. I've been on the net since day one and I'm an actual reporter with scouting skills, if you want to battle on that fact, go for it. I'll still be at the games and talking to the players. 

TRADE TALKS ARE JUST THAT, TALK. I haven't said it would happen, nor did I say to who or anything, yet some of you really stupid people can't read or just don't want to, because I never said anything WOULD happen. I just said there are TALKS. Stick your thumbs out of your butts and read that. Thank you.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Edited by Shadows 

"Anything can happen in the NBA 
and if you haven't figured that out,"

Whatever...If I said something like"Brian Skinner is going to 
lead the league in scoring"then
I would expect to get laughed at.Saying"Anything can happen
in the NBA just isn't good enough.

You don't have the inside on much.
U just spew out the same stuff that
doesn't happen that people like
ESPN spew out.

"I HATE PEOPLE THAT THINK BECAUSE THEY HAVE A KEYBOARD AND A MONITOR AND ARE ABLE TO TURN
ON THE COMPUTER AND TV, they
are experts. "

Actually the GM has already stated
that Jason Terry would be traded
for the following:Andre Miller,Baron
Davis or somebody of that nature.
No mention of Speedy Claxton.That
is a pure joke and you would be
stupid to actually believe that.

"'ll still be at the games and talking
to the players. "

Or so you say...

Besides,am I supposed to believe
these "talks"just because you said
so?You and your cheap website.

I never said I was a expert..however
I'm not the one saying I am a "great"
reporter and think I know it all.But
i watch this team Every game,we
have our own insider reporter for
the team...I can't bash you for the
other teams because I know nothing
about them.

However,I can promise you that we
aren't using Terry as some trade fodder for a lousy player like Speedy
Claxton.He could be traded,but not
for that.

Edited by Shadows 

Thank you very much.


----------



## JohnD.Thompson (Nov 16, 2002)

I didn't even read all of your babble. However, how is my site cheap? Also, what about spelling? It's called typos. I've been having typos since day one and it's not going to stop. IT's not a big deal. 

Lastly, think, please just think. 

I said I guess Speedy Claxton and a DRAFT PICK. Are you so stupid you can't see DRAFT PICK? I think that just may be requal to Jason Terry in some eyes. Not mine, but in some. If the team's negotiate, then they do. ALso, please someone can you tell me when I siad the teams WERE going to trade? Come on people, it's only talks. Yes, for a fact, Atlanta is shopping Terry. San Antonio is just one of the teams that are talking. I said I am only suggesting that Parker or Claxton is the trade bait. It could be anyone. I just know from a good source that Atlanta and San Antonio have talked about Terry and the reason is because the Spurs want a scorer at the point that can defend and Atlanta is looking for a starting caliber pass-first point guard. I know other teams are in talks with both teams. You guys can try to dis-credit me all you want, but it's true. Just because YOU don't believe it or don't like it, I could care less. I'm not reporting something to make you like it. 

Also, I find it funny that people are making fun of Claxton or Parker. Yeh, they aren't Jason Terry. I think we all agree on that, but come on, they are good passers with good quickness and speed and can run a team, if needed. I think some of you keep forgetting the point that a draft pick or something else would have to added to make the deal go. Not once did I or anyone say it was an equal deal. Some of you just don't read everything or comprehend everything and think I can reply because I know how to type. Please, take in everything before you reply. It's not that hard.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

I said I guess Speedy Claxton and a DRAFT PICK. 

What are they going to give?Some
lame late first rounder that is worth
less?

"I said I am only suggesting that Parker or Claxton is the trade bait. It could be anyone. I just know from a good source that Atlanta and San Antonio have talked about Terry and the reason is because the Spurs want a scorer at the point that can defend and Atlanta is looking for a starting caliber pass-first point guard. "

Well I know from a better source"The
gm"that the Hawks would trade Terry
for a top PG.That doesn't match what
the Spurs have.

Terry is tradeable,but it would be for
a PG that is on his level of play.

I admit I was alittle harsh on you.But
it isn't a rumor worth much credit.

True Terry would be traded for a good
player that is of close value as a player.That doesn't fit Speedy Claxton.

Besides if we aren't in 6th place that
doesn't mean it is Terry's fault.Must
you forget who the Hawks coach is..
That's right,Lon Kruger.



Just be easy with the attacks, I don't agree with the trade either, but Mr. Thompson was just stating something he heard. We can all get along, even if we do have seperate opinions- (-) 0 † § I-I () †


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*my opinion*

My favorite player is Terry, so I automatically overrate him in my mind, but even if I wasn't a huge fan he is still in the top 5 point guards in the east.

Also as Hawks fans we may overrate him. Now Terry for Parker, we would never do it, but Terry for Parker and 1st rounder, we just might e dumb enough t do. 

Because though Terry is the heart of our team, and mr. clutch for us, he will be a free agent, and we may not be willing to pay him. So why not trade for Parker a passing point guard who is still young, and a draft pick that can get us a young prospect.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Or we can trade Big Hog.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Tony Parker
ira newble
Big Dog
Shareef
Theo

That is a more limited team with
no outside shooters.the backcourt
would suck.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

But if the Spurs added a first round pick, the new talent could rise, and if Kruger is counting on Dickau being a presence (which i hope he isn't), then it mgiht be somehting they want to do.

I would hate the trade, but it isn't hugely unrealistic.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If we were going to trade JT for picks, we could do alot better than the Spurs. They'll be picking in the 25-30 range for the next 5 years.


----------



## JohnD.Thompson (Nov 16, 2002)

I did some more research on this. I originally just posted something I got from someone that I trusted. It was correct. Yes, the two teams have talked several times over the past few months. Atlanta though is talking to other teams more and are looking for a pure point guard. Chances are slim this owuld be a trade, but it has been in the works. For the most part, the entire team was talked about, but Jason Terry and Theo Ratliff were the two talked about the most. San Antonio thinks with Robinson gone next year, the team wants to be more versatile and is looking for as many shooters and defenders as possible. They want to play Duncan at both center and power forward more on an equal basis and they want Duncan to stay as long as possible and think if they can get as much talent around him, he will. 

On the Spurs side, they were offering at least a a first round pick, plus one of the other (Tony Parker and Craig Claxton) and either Bruce Bowen or Malik Rose. This was one offering for Jason Terry and a second round pick. 

The Hawks have been offering both Dion Glover and DerMarr Johnson, but have been getting offers they just don't like. 

Although Parker and Claxton aren't up to Terry's standards, yet; However, both are better passers and team-oriented. Both are young and in only their second seasons as well. So, they will get better. If you don't know Claxton, your missing out on a good talent. He just needs to be in the right offense that allows him to work with his teammates more. Both of those two could start for Atlanta at the point. The problem is will they give up Terry for it? I personally wouldn't, unless they were assured of a top 20 draft pick and a quality defensive-minded forward.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Well I can tell you this Mr.John 
that unless we bring in some
guys with championship experiece
and guys that aren't chokers like
Shareef Abdur Rahim then we
aren't going to win anyway.

Have your scouts tell you about
Shareef Abdur Rahim's choke
job againest the Celtics tonight.

Unless we get rid of those chokers
Parker/Bowen/Speedy whoever
else isn't going to matter because
we don't make the big plays.

"Although Parker and Claxton aren't up to Terry's standards, yet; However, both are better passers and team-oriented."

IF they were better passers they
would be getting more assist.5APG
is not better than 8.1APG.Sorry but
it isn't.

Speedy Claxton is not a PG and he
is limited to some scoring.He is more
along the lines of a Antonio Daniels.

Speedy is a REAL undersized SG.And
he is also a gimp....He has got injuried
in two out of the 3 years.Speedy is a
gimp.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll tell you what needs to happen.They need to have a firesale and tank the
season and try and get LaBron James.

We have no players that draw fans
or we have a limited ammount of
clutch players and we are capped
out.

Have a fire sale and find away to
get some stars in here through
the draft.**** pickers like Speedy
Claxton and Tony Parker aren't
going to carry a team.Neither
are fan draws either.We need
better than these two wimps.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

btw John...I see Speedy's 2.8APG
career average.Nice passer indeed.
I also see the 40.2%fg nice shooter
aswell.

All this bum is a cheap scorer.2.8APG
PG better than a 8.1APG.lol

Not to mention he 5'10 and 160
pounds.What a joke John.

No to mention how bad Philly was
when Speedy Claxton was playing
PG for them.Didn't they lose like 10
out of their first 11 with Speedy as
the pg or something last year?

Give me a 7PPG 2.8APG PG over
a 19PPG 8.1APG 2SPG PG anyday!lol
(sarcasm)

ACTUALLY,the more I think about
it...Speedy is a poor mans Bobby
Jackson.That is EXACTUALLY what
he is...a poor mans Bobby Jackson
but not as good....he is just a cheap
scorer off the bench.


----------



## JohnD.Thompson (Nov 16, 2002)

hotlanta person. You obviously have me confused if you keep talking about Abdur-Rahim and me. I havne't mentioned him. You keep bringing him up. What's the deal? Are you some kind of anti-social freak?

Also, assists don't always mean anything on point guards. Remember PLAYING TIME AND HOW LONG A PLAYER HAS PLAYED. Craig Claxton is a PURE POINT GUARD. If you think he's a two guard, you really don't know basketball. He is playing second string and is being asked to score more on that bunch, just like he did in Philly. When he 

Also, your stats are wrong. Claxton averaged 7.7 points and 3.3 assists in 3 games this year before injury. Last year, he average 7 points and 3 assists behind Iverson and Snow. His average is 3.0, not 2.8. You looked at the playoff stats. Those are good back up stats. Everyone knows that he is one of the quickest players in the game and very fast (thus the name Speedy). Stop pretending to be something your not and that is someone that knows the NBA. Go away for a few years, watch the game closely and then come back to the board with some sense. 

Finally, what are you so worried about Claxton? If he was traded for Terry, which isn't likely to begin with, it would include a first round pick and one of the team's rotation forwards. Now, that is a decent deal. Since, your still complaining, I'll let you know something, San Antonio is more interested in Nick Van Exel now anyways. They believe they can get him cheaper.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Also, assists don't always mean anything on point guards. Remember PLAYING TIME AND HOW LONG A PLAYER HAS PLAYED. Craig Claxton is a PURE POINT GUARD. If you think he's a two guard, you really don't know basketball. He is playing second string and is being asked to score more on that bunch, just like he did in Philly. When he "

Pure PG?That is retarded.What did
Philly do when he was their PG last
year?There record was pretty bad.
He is not a PG.

" Also, your stats are wrong. Claxton averaged 7.7 points and 3.3 assists in 3 games this year before injury. Last year, he average 7 points and 3 assists behind Iverson and Snow. His average is 3.0, not 2.8. You looked at the playoff stats. Those are good back up stats. Everyone knows that he is one of the quickest players in the game and very fast (thus the name Speedy). Stop pretending to be something your not and that is someone that knows the NBA. Go away for a few years, watch the game closely and then come back to the board with some sense."


A whole 3.0??lolAlot of reserve PG's
put up 7PPG 3APG.Big Deal.Speedy
is a backup cheap scorer and nothing
else.

" Finally, what are you so worried about Claxton? If he was traded for Terry, which isn't likely to begin with, it would include a first round pick and one of the team's rotation forwards. Now, that is a decent deal. Since, your still complaining, I'll let you know something, San Antonio is more interested in Nick Van Exel now anyways. They believe they can get him cheaper."

because he is a gimp...he gets injured
all the time and we already have Alan
Henderson/Chris Crawford/Theo Ratliff
and others who are gimps.And he is
not a starting PG on a good team.

Don't want no 160 pound gimp.

The deal doesn't help us win.None
of Speedy and one of their chump
backup forwards are going to step
up and make shots in the clutch.

Again,talk when you have a real
story...You know like us actually
getting a player worth a damn
namely a top 12 player.Other
than.....there isn't much trades
that are going to help Atlanta.

You need to actually watch Terry
like his 12 assist tonight.Watch
the Celtics game tonight.

You talk about your inside info
your"scouts"

1)Your scouts probably blow
and have no real clue.

I emailed the GM about your
Speedy Claxton deal and I thought I'd give you the results



"I would prefer to keep my job a few more weeks....so there is no truth to the rumor.

Pete Babcock

-----Original Message-----
From: Brian Hurley [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, November 18, 2002 6:37 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: dear babs

There is a rumor going around that you are going to trade
Jason Terry for Speedy Claxton.Would this rumor have any
truth?"

Take your inside info and stick it
you know where.

Face it,you are a self centered
smug who thinks he knows more
than he does.


----------



## JohnD.Thompson (Nov 16, 2002)

Did you just make any sense? 

Also, if you think e-mailing a GM or scouting director is going to get you answers, then your in lala land. 

Plus, you keep having wrong answers. 

Lastly, you massive moron. When did I or anyone say the trade WAS happening or even close? Huh? Answer that before anything else you low life.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

"Also, if you think e-mailing a GM or scouting director is going to get you answers, then your in lala land. "

So people shouldn't trust their
words but trust yours?lol

That is exactually what a smug
would think.

"Lastly, you massive moron. When did I or anyone say the trade WAS happening or even close? Huh? Answer that before anything else you low life. "

I'm saying your just like the NY
post.Your rumors aren't worth
a damn.






> Originally posted by <b>JohnD.Thompson</b>!
> Did you just make any sense?
> 
> Also, if you think e-mailing a GM or scouting director is going to get you answers, then your in lala land.
> ...


----------



## JohnD.Thompson (Nov 16, 2002)

When have you ever heard a GM give a FAN a all improtant rumor via e-mail? NEVER.

I never said you had to trust my word, but your taking a simple bit of info and your taking it to the bank without ALL OF THE INFO needed. All it had said on my site was that Altanta was looing for a pure pass-first point guard and may use Jason Terry as bait. San Antonio is one team that was interested. That was it. You took it from there and made a bunch of crap. Then, I went and got more info and I was todl strictly from Spurs people that they have indeed had talks about Terry, but woudl have to give up a lot to get him, Parker and/or Claxton, plus a first rounder, plus Bowen or Rose. It didn't mean they were making any deals. I think your reading skills are not up to par or you just don't know how to follow directions. 

Also, in your mind you think Claxton sucks, well I bet you go to any GM in the league and say he sucks and they'll slap you quick. He's a good player and in only his second season. Remember the stats of several players in their second seasons and how they played later? Also, look at Eric Snow's stats. He's a quality point guard, but has poor stats. Stats on a lead guard doesn't mean much. I think you just odn't know anythign about the game. If you did, you'd know that a good lead guard just has to run the offense and make he gets the ball to the person that needs the ball. Look at the stats at those that played point for Atlanta last year. Give Claxton starter minutes (35-40) and he'd probably average 12-13 points and 6-7 assists at least. Plus, let the team give him some plays for himself and run more assist-oriented plays just for him, like most teams do for the starting point guards and he'd probably average 7-8 assists a game.

Secondly, my company has been in business for years and we've uncovered many things during it's time. We've announced over 20 underclassmen entering the draft before their time. I knew abotu the JAson Kidd trade well ahead of time and we posted it. We had info on more than 20 trades before they were announced. We've also known about who was getting drafted over know that no one can compete with. So, before you pretend to know your stuff, please do yoru research. How long have you been on the internet or following basketball? I and others from my company have been featured on tons and tons of radio shows all over the country as well. 

Finally, do you even have a life? It seems the moment someone else posts, you reply right after them, almost like some kind of strange stalker or something. 

I'm done with you, you obvioulsy just don't know when your wrong.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Look man,we are messing up
the boards.I know you don't
normally post here so that
doesn't bother you.

However,we will have to dissagree.

I think even your rumors are off
base and untrue.You think they
aren't.I'm not changing my mind
because really anyway this trade
wouldn't help us even if it happend.

None of those guys are clutch players
and will not make us a contender for
the finals.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Also, in your mind you think Claxton sucks, well I bet you go to any GM in the league and say he sucks and they'll slap you quick. He's a good player and in only his second season. Remember the stats of several players in their second seasons and how they played later? Also, look at Eric Snow's stats. He's a quality point guard, but has poor stats. Stats on a lead guard doesn't mean much. I think you just odn't know anythign about the game. If you did, you'd know that a good lead guard just has to run the offense and make he gets the ball to the person that needs the ball. Look at the stats at those that played point for Atlanta last year. Give Claxton starter minutes (35-40) and he'd probably average 12-13 points and 6-7 assists at least. Plus, let the team give him some plays for himself and run more assist-oriented plays just for him, like most teams do for the starting point guards and he'd probably average 7-8 assists a game."


You are running off alot of"probably"
and maybe"and they aren't facts.

Actually Snow is getting alot of assists
this year and other than his defense he is slighty overrated.he is a good
defender.

And like I said,Speedy is a gimp and
he is even smaller than Terry is.

" Secondly, my company has been in business for years and we've uncovered many things during it's time. We've announced over 20 underclassmen entering the draft before their time. I knew abotu the JAson Kidd trade well ahead of time and we posted it. We had info on more than 20 trades before they were announced. We've also known about who was getting drafted over know that no one can compete with. So, before you pretend to know your stuff, please do yoru research. How long have you been on the internet or following basketball? I and others from my company have been featured on tons and tons of radio shows all over the country as well."

Blah blah...I don't give a crap about
the NBA draft.Did you know about
the Big Dog trade?

The GM gave us a clue a big trade
was coming....He said

"We are looking to get a quaility
SF in the 10 million range"

Guess what,here come Big Dog
Glen Robinson.Getting Big Dog
wasn't a surprise....getting him
for just Kukoc and a draft pick
was.

Charles Barkley has his own
show now...big deal.That doesn't
allways mean alot.Papers and
radio stations don't always mean
alot look at the NY post and their
inaccurate trades.

We will have to dissagree.Sorry
not changing my mind.I'm out for
tonight.








> Originally posted by <b>JohnD.Thompson</b>!
> When have you ever heard a GM give a FAN a all improtant rumor via e-mail? NEVER.
> 
> I never said you had to trust my word, but your taking a simple bit of info and your taking it to the bank without ALL OF THE INFO needed. All it had said on my site was that Altanta was looing for a pure pass-first point guard and may use Jason Terry as bait. San Antonio is one team that was interested. That was it. You took it from there and made a bunch of crap. Then, I went and got more info and I was todl strictly from Spurs people that they have indeed had talks about Terry, but woudl have to give up a lot to get him, Parker and/or Claxton, plus a first rounder, plus Bowen or Rose. It didn't mean they were making any deals. I think your reading skills are not up to par or you just don't know how to follow directions.
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/66174.htm

Looks like Mr. Thompson was correct after all


----------

